

Conquering the Command Line - Free eBook - metacasts
http://conqueringthecommandline.com/book

======
markbates
Learn to master and conquer the most valuable and useful command line tools
for Unix and Linux based systems. In this book you will find not only the most
useful command line tools you need to know, but also the most helpful options
and flags for those tools. Conquering the Command Line isn't just a rehash of
the MAN page for these tools, but rather a human-readable walk-through of
these tools to make you instantly more productive in your daily development
life.

~~~
allanmacgregor
Mark, on the title it says Free ebook however going to the site there is no
option for getting the book for free?

~~~
markbates
That link should take you right to the page to start reading it online. If not
there should be a big Read Online button that takes. You to that page. I'll
pass the feedback on to Softcover that it's not more obvious.

~~~
adrow
I would say that reading for free online is different from offering a free
eBook as the title indicates. 'Free online HTML book' would seem like a better
description to me if that's the case.

~~~
markbates
That's certainly more descriptive. I always think of those as eBooks though.
In my mind I don't really see there being a difference. HTML is one, of many,
eBook formats.

~~~
adrow
The main difference for me would be that I'd consider an eBook to be something
I can download (epub, mobi, pdf etc...) and read on my Kobo offline. Can't see
how I could easily do that with the online HTML version.

As a comparison, I found this on Skimfeed today:

[http://www.makeuseof.com/pages/guide-to-kde-the-other-
linux-...](http://www.makeuseof.com/pages/guide-to-kde-the-other-linux-
desktop)

------
juanre
Those of you wanting to learn (or teach) these tools might find useful what I
wrote to help my kids learn (sorry for the self-promotion, but I think it's
relevant to the topic at hand). I tried to make it learn-by-doing and, most
important, to help them figure out how to learn more by themselves. The basic
shell is here,

[http://juanreyero.com/ways-hackers/terminal.html](http://juanreyero.com/ways-
hackers/terminal.html)

The following two chapters, also online in full, are about more Unix tools,
and Emacs/Vi.

------
fourgone
Thank you! Everyone remember to click Read Online if you want to read for
free, and Buy Now if you'd like to download PDF, MOBI, ePub, and HTML. Mark is
well worth supporting.

------
dragon1st
Free preview, you meant?

~~~
markbates
No, you can read the whole thing online. The link takes you to where you can
read the whole book for free.

~~~
dragon1st
Oh ok, didn't notice that, thanks much!

